# Mobb Mini from Monarchy



## Rob Fisher (17/3/21)

The Mobb Mini Bridge from Monarchy in Poland is a very hard to get Bridge for the Billet Box. And this one I managed to snag is an even rarer gold plated version. I was lucky enough to have been tipped off by a mate in the USA that a small batch would be released at a certain time and I was standing by with PayPal ready!

It's the most expensive Bridge I have ever bought and cost more than most high-end RTA's!  I had been eyeing it for some time and eventually the FOMO was too much for me and when the opportunity to nail one arose I nailed it.

I'm not sorry I got it and it's a very well made and good looking bridge! And it works well and fits well in everything. The tolerances are spot on! It's an easy build and wick and very similar to the Exocet's and Flow's.

Reactions: Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/21)

The biggest plus for me is the ability to change the airflow posts and I get a decent RDL airflow from it! So Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Hakhan (17/3/21)

All blinged out. I must say it looks much better in the BB than the abyss. it just looks enormous in the abyss.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DazHa (6/4/21)

Very nice Rob ... Please can I ask if you ever decide to sell it may I have dibs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/21)

DazHa said:


> Very nice Rob ... Please can I ask if you ever decide to sell it may I have dibs?



Sure thing @DazHa but I doubt I will ever sell it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khabir Tayob (20/5/21)

Thanks for that uncle Rob. Hopefully receiving mine soon!

I see the way Mr Todd wicks the mobb mini by cutting the cotton flush against the cap and slightly tucking it into the juice flow holes. Have you given this a try? 

Do you find that the mobb mini wicks better by leave a lot of extra cotton on the sides as you have shown in these pics?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/5/21)

Khabir Tayob said:


> Thanks for that uncle Rob. Hopefully receiving mine soon!
> 
> I see the way Mr Todd wicks the mobb mini by cutting the cotton flush against the cap and slightly tucking it into the juice flow holes. Have you given this a try?
> 
> Do you find that the mobb mini wicks better by leave a lot of extra cotton on the sides as you have shown in these pics?



@Khabir Tayob I haven't tried it that way. I prefer the tails out the holes like my Exocet, Flow and Dvarw's.  Doing it my way I had no issues with dry hits and the flavour was top notch!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Khabir Tayob (22/5/21)

Thanks for the feedback Can’t wait to start building on mine.


----------

